# New Zealand Holey Rock



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Long time members might know that some time ago I moved from Ohio to Auckland, New Zealand, and had to give up all of my tanks in the process. Some have even emailed me, because they are curious what I might set up in my new location. Well, there is no tank yet, let alone fish, but I have found some rocks that I reckon will look pretty snazzy with whatever fish are going to swim around them!









_This type of rock is reasonably common around Auckland. The tennis ball is included for size comparison._


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

What are the brown and white stuffs there? Dirts?

Fry and plant roots will love those holes!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice rocks, I think they will look great when you eventually get the tank set up.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, nice stuff. I didn't realize you moved. I check out your website often when I need a little inspiration.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Als49 said:


> What are the brown and white stuffs there?


They rocks come from the sea shore. I gave anything living in there that wanted to escape a good chance, but not everybody made it, so little organisms kept coming out for a day or so. Would have been very interesting to put straight in a marine tank!

Anyhow, what's left on there is mostly parts of shells from all kinds of marine creatures - mussels, clams, barnacles, oysters, and son on. Probably a marine biologist could write an entire theses over what lives in a single rock like this that has been on the Hauraki Gulf.

I can see some people trying to get the rocks 'clean' and remove all that stuff from them, but I reckon it's all natural, and by the time I get them in a freshwater tank it will certainly be dead, and can do no harm.


----------



## Richard M (Apr 16, 2016)

The rocks have been excavated by piddocks, (AKA Angel Wings) which are a clam like shellfish, with long shells with tiny teethlike edges, which they use to bore into any solid substrate, such as softish rocks, timber etc. They actually can't get out because as they bore in deeper and deeper, the shellfish gets bigger (with age) so that the entrance is smaller than the beastie. Pretty scary thought if you're claustrophobic - being permanently imprisoned in a rock like that.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I wondered if the holes were of volcanic origin or dug out. For some reason I thought it looked like the latter, but I never knew what kind of critter would do this. Many thanks for the info! That's fascinating. Now I can actually see the shells of some of the piddocks still stuck in the holes!

To expand on the anthropomorphism, I imagine for the piddocks to be stuck in the rock feels more cosy than claustrophobic! Not much chance of being eaten by any bird or fish while you are stuck in a rock like that! My home is my castle


----------



## Richard M (Apr 16, 2016)

Pretty **** if you want to nip out for a beer though!

Being in NZ, it's reasonable to think it might be volcanic in origin too.

How are you finding the Kiwi beer & wine? I've a mate over there who manages a whisky distillery, or he did last time I heard from him, coupla years ago.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I picked up the rocks in view of Rangitoto Island, which is a dormant volcano.

Have send you a PM. Better take the off topic stuff off the forum


----------

